# Open Courseware



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey, just wanted to let the more academically curious of you all out there about these open source online courses if y'all weren't already aware.

Yale

MIT

Granted, you obviously can't get a degree doing this, but it's cool to be able to look at these subjects and not have to be tied down by tests, attendance etc.

(Not spam, by the way :tongue


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

I actually just discovered these myself. I prefer Yale's, because they're all multimedia instead of a mixture of multimedia, class notes, etc. I'm currently on Mollecular, Cellular, and Developmental Biology > Global Problems of Population Growth > Lecture 05: Why Is Africa Different?

If anyone knows of another school that's got their own Open Course project, please share!


----------

